# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  HTV - Hrvatska u zivo - Novi zakon - 27/05/08

## Mukica

Prvi dio priloga iz Hrvatska uživo, 27.5.2008.:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xo7ShUPTBtc 

drugi dio:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8QdPuWTGZw

----------


## @n@

Ima li štogod novoga po pitanju novog Zakona?! Danas nisam gledala cijeli prijenos iz Sabora, pa ne znam.

Ustvari me najviše zanima i brine ona priča o 'drugih 6 mjeseci' i obvezatnom povratku na posao.

----------


## branka1

I mene

A pogotovo to što će biti sa porodiljnim od 3 god za 3. dijete?

----------


## jurisnik

Imali li neki drugi link. Ja ne mogu na youtube. 
Hvala.

----------


## @n@

Rodice, zar nitko ništa ne zna?!
Ja se iskreno nadam da je ovo sve ponovo samo nekakva ružna, ružna 'patka'.

----------


## ivarica

patka   :Smile:

----------


## Barek

Pregledala prilog na You tube. Još uvijek ne kužim. Morat ću se vratiti nakon 6. mjeseci starosti djeteta? Ako je tako, onda razmišljam na sljedeći način:


Budući da radim u školi, ne mogu ni na godišnji onda kad hoću nego u vrijeme školskih praznika.

Tko će mi dati skraćeno radno vrijeme ili pauzu za dojenje djeteta ? Dojit ću za vrijeme velikog odmora ? Na koji način, otrčat doma, podojit dijete i vratiti se prije nego počne sljedeći školski sat ??  Reći će mi da i tako u školi provodim od 8 do 12 sati ili od 13 do 17. 

Pa to su djeca od 6 mjeseci ! Njima još uvijek treba blizina majke, njen miris i  nježnost (time hoću reći da može dijete dobiti majčino mlijeko (izdojeno)), ali ovo prethodno izostaje.

Prava su jedno,a mogućnost njihovog ostvarivanja je druga priča.

Nadam se da se majke neće OBAVEZNO MORATI vratiti na posao, nego će se samo, kao i do sada, MOĆI vratiti na posao ako to žele.

Tako ja osjećam i mislim iz pozicije jedne učiteljice osnovne škole.

----------


## ivarica

neces se trebati vracati ranije, to je bila pogresna interpretacija novinara

----------


## štrigica

što je s trećim djetetom?

----------


## ivarica

nisu se smanjivala prava roditelja 3d

----------


## štrigica

tenks,

mislim ići na treće pa čak i ako naprave sve da mi to otežaju...

----------


## branka1

I ja isto, tj ja sam već tu  :Smile:   pa mi je sad lakše. Iako, vjerujem da bih ostala i na neplaćenom, toliko sam se sad ufurala u to

----------


## emira

ne bi me ništa čudilo, mislim da smo jedna od rijetkih europskih zemalja sa godinom dana porodnog dopusta. U Švicarskoj npr. obavezan je povratak na posao već nakon 4 mjeseca.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## morena24

ma sta nije zakon da se drugih 6 mjeseci porodiljnog može iskoristit bilo kad do djetetove osme godine, ali da se majke NE moraju vratiti na posao poslije 6 mj ako to naravno ne zele!

nisam ni pogledala do kraja kad sam cula sta drobe  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## branka1

> ne bi me ništa čudilo, mislim da smo jedna od rijetkih europskih zemalja sa godinom dana porodnog dopusta. U Švicarskoj npr. obavezan je povratak na posao već nakon 4 mjeseca.


I jedna od riretkih europskih zemalja, ako ne i jedina koja nema sreeđeno pitanje čuvanja 6-mj. djece

O standardu da ne pričam

----------


## ivarica

http://www.vlada.hr/hr/content/downl...file/24_02.pdf

prijedlog zakona mozete vidjeti na stranicama vlade

----------


## Frida

_Kopiram sa Jaslica, vrtića, osoba za čuvanje djece_:

Lovro2007Pero



Pridružen/a: 28. 05. 2008. (21:59:07)
Postovi: 2

 Postano: ned lip 01, 2008 10:08 pm    Naslov: novi zakon za trajanje porodiljnog     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

jeste li culi novi prijedlog za trajanje porodiljnog, 6 mjeseci a drugih 6 mj majka ima pravo iskoristiti do djetetove 7 godine zivota. Znaci vec sa 6 mj trebamo prepustiti dijecu tetama u jaslicama, možda da ih i doje umjesto nas.. sta mislite kuda to vodi? 

[Vrh]        


M.a.r.t.a



Pridružen/a: 27. 08. 2006. (19:02:12)
Postovi: 680

 Postano: ned lip 01, 2008 10:25 pm    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Koliko sam skužila možemo se vratiti na posao, ali nije obavezno.
_________________
K. 28.12.2006. 

http://public.fotki.com/GKMartina/platnene-pelene/ 

[Vrh]        


Lovro2007Pero



Pridružen/a: 28. 05. 2008. (21:59:07)
Postovi: 2

 Postano: ned lip 01, 2008 10:48 pm    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

M.a.r.t.a je napisala/o: 
Koliko sam skužila možemo se vratiti na posao, ali nije obavezno. 
mozemo ali ako iskoristimo svih 12 mj. onda vise nemamo pravo na bolovanje zbog djetetove bolesti.. zato nam kao dobrocudno daju na raspolaganje drugih 6 mj. da koristimo kad nam zatreba radi djeteta i to zbrajaju do njegove 7 godine pa dok ne ispucas sve dane. Ne znam.. imam bebacha 11 mjeseci i srce me boli kad razmisljam o tome da za mjesec dana smotanca moram poslati u jaslice a da i ne pricam da mu je cica jos uvijek najbolji prijatelj. SA 6 mjeseci mislim da bi davila da me neko htijeo odvojiti od njega tako da stvarno ne mogu prihvatiti kako ovaj sistem funkcionira. STRASNO !
_________________
Pero 

[Vrh]        


Marsupilami



Pridružen/a: 28. 12. 2005. (20:58:36)
Postovi: 560
Lokacija: Zagreb
 Postano: ned lip 01, 2008 10:55 pm    Naslov:      

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Lovro2007Pero je napisala/o: 
M.a.r.t.a je napisala/o: 
Koliko sam skužila možemo se vratiti na posao, ali nije obavezno. 
mozemo ali ako iskoristimo svih 12 mj. onda vise nemamo pravo na bolovanje zbog djetetove bolesti.. zato nam kao dobrocudno daju na raspolaganje drugih 6 mj. da koristimo kad nam zatreba radi djeteta i to zbrajaju do njegove 7 godine pa dok ne ispucas sve dane. Ne znam.. imam bebacha 11 mjeseci i srce me boli kad razmisljam o tome da za mjesec dana smotanca moram poslati u jaslice a da i ne pricam da mu je cica jos uvijek najbolji prijatelj. SA 6 mjeseci mislim da bi davila da me neko htijeo odvojiti od njega tako da stvarno ne mogu prihvatiti kako ovaj sistem funkcionira. STRASNO ! 


Ti si sve totalno krivo pokopcala  
Kakve veze roditeljski dopust ima sa bolovanjem za dijete?  
Roditeljski neces moci uzimati po par dana, ako se odlucis na opciju da ga koristis tokom godina onda ce se moci uzimati 2x godisnje u MINIMALNOM trajanju od 30 dana. 

Procitaj malo bolje taj prijedlog zakona

----------


## saska7

joooj
ovo me totalno bedira...uopce mi ne treba takav stres sad

bas razmisljam o tome kako iskoordirnirati tih drugih 6mj sa muzem jer je on htio ici na porodiljni, a da ja radim (sto iz financijskih razloga, sto iz varijante da sam ja prosli put "poludila" nakon 6mj nerada objasnjavajuci svijetu da nisam tvornica mlijeka i vesmasina za malog pozderuha..ah mene nemajke   :Rolling Eyes:  )

sta sad ovo konkretno znaci? :shock: 
hocemo li ili ne moci koristiti tih drugih 6mj. ako da, hoce li se to na neki nacin odraziti na koristenje bolovanja? (totalno mi je nelogicno..)

i apsolutno se slazem sa jednom izjavom iz priloga -  istina je da imamo jedan od najduljih porodiljnih u europi, ali isto tako nemamo ni jaslice ni ljude (zene/muskarce/bake i djedove?!? - vecina njih su isto radni ljudi) koji bi mogli cuvati klince od 6mj do godine dana. o dojenju i provodjenju ove stanke za dojenje bi se isto dalo raspravljati...

----------

> Pregledala prilog na You tube. Još uvijek ne kužim. Morat ću se vratiti nakon 6. mjeseci starosti djeteta? Ako je tako, onda razmišljam na sljedeći način:
> 
> 
> Budući da radim u školi, ne mogu ni na godišnji onda kad hoću nego u vrijeme školskih praznika.
> 
> Tko će mi dati skraćeno radno vrijeme ili pauzu za dojenje djeteta ? Dojit ću za vrijeme velikog odmora ? Na koji način, otrčat doma, podojit dijete i vratiti se prije nego počne sljedeći školski sat ??  Reći će mi da i tako u školi provodim od 8 do 12 sati ili od 13 do 17. 
> 
> Pa to su djeca od 6 mjeseci ! Njima još uvijek treba blizina majke, njen miris i  nježnost (time hoću reći da može dijete dobiti majčino mlijeko (izdojeno)), ali ovo prethodno izostaje.
> 
> ...


Slazem se u potpunosti kao i vecina majki kojima je vrijeme provedeno sa njihovom djecom nezamijenjivo ali nekako mislim poznavajuci kako kod nas sve funkcionira da nam uzimaju i to malo dragocijenog vremena i tjeraju nas da prepustamo svoje BEBICE da se vec sa 6 mj bore za opstanaku ovom svijetu, sami.. meni je to ne zamislivo jer i sada kada ima 11 mjeseci ne mogu se pomiriti sa jaslicama .

----------


## saska7

> Barek prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Pa to su djeca od 6 mjeseci ! Njima još uvijek treba blizina majke, njen miris i  nježnost (time hoću reći da može dijete dobiti majčino mlijeko (izdojeno)), ali ovo prethodno izostaje.
> 
> Prava su jedno,a mogućnost njihovog ostvarivanja je druga priča.
> 
> Nadam se da se majke neće OBAVEZNO MORATI vratiti na posao, nego će se samo, kao i do sada, MOĆI vratiti na posao ako to žele.
> ...


i meni je bilo nezamislivo ostaviti cudo u jaslicama iako sam htjela ici raditi. pa to su tako mali pikaci, neki jos ni ne hodaju, o potrebama za mamom i cicom da ni ne pricam, ne znam kako uopce ovo s muzem sloziti tih drugih 6 mj...ali to je sad malo OT

nadam se da cemo skoro biti pametniji po tom pitanju tj da ce se znati nesto konkretno. dok je sve u prijedlozima i na raznim komisijama i koordinacijama nekak sumnjam da je ovo konacno rjesenje. kad bi Kosorica jos rekla koji jojo je krajnji cilj mozda bi mogli znati sto da ocekujemo - razvoj price u kojem smjeru...

----------


## pinta

Ma ovaj zakon samo omogućuje mamama koje su zbog razno raznih razloga morale na posao kad je djetetu bilo 6 mj. da ipak ostalih 6 mj. iskoriste naknadno.

----------


## @n@

Moram priznati da mi je teško povjerovati da bi zaista mogao biti donesen Zakon koji bi tjerao žene na posao nakon 6 mjeseci.
Ipak sam sklona povjerovati da se radi o poboljšanju Zakona, odnosno ostavljanju opcije iskorištavanja rodiljnog dopusta do 8. godine starosti djeteta za žene koje se 'moraju' ili moraju vratiti na posao sa djetetovih 6 mjeseci.

----------


## fegusti

> Moram priznati da mi je teško povjerovati da bi zaista mogao biti donesen Zakon koji bi tjerao žene na posao nakon 6 mjeseci...


takva bi odluka sa sobom nosila i druge probleme.
npr. kod nas u jaslice ne primaju djecu staru 6 mj pa bi se trebali drugačije organizirati, proširiti kapacitete, zaposliti nove odgajatelje...

----------


## ivarica

nema takve odluke

----------


## @n@

Znači da je Zakon samo još malo proširio mogućnosti rodilja, što je super!
A mi sve dočekamo na nož...   :Laughing:

----------


## Dalm@

Ovlaš sam čitala vladin dokumen (uglavnom str. 21), ali akođer smatram da su prava rodilja, odnosno roditelja ovim prijedlogom proširena.

Druga polovica dosadašnjeg rodiljnog se ne ukida, nego mijenja:
- dopust od rodiljnog postaje roditeljski (potiče se očeve na njegovo korištenje)
- rok iskoristivosti znatno produljen (do djetetova odlaska u školu) 
- omogućeno korištenja u više navrata (ne kraćih od mjesec dana)
- roditelji se mogu izmjenjivati u njegovom korištenju (dapače, ako će samo jedan koristi treba posebna suglasnost roditelja)...

Ono što se može, ne znači da se mora.
Naravno da je najdragocijenije prava iskoristiti dok je dijete najmanje, ali izmjene će pomoći onima koji ne mogu koristiti odmah cijelu godinu.

Međutim, primjećujem da će rodiljni startati 28 dana prije termina, a 45 samo uz potpis dr-a. Znači, nema više biranja 45-28. Naravno, ako nema bolovanja (koplikacija).

----------


## Gost

A što je sa posvojiteljima ??
(1) Zaposleni posvojitelj ili samozaposleni posvojitelj, ostvaruje posvojiteljski dopust u trajanju od:
a) 6 mjeseci, za posvojenika mlađeg od 3 godine;
b) 5 mjeseci, za posvojenika u životnoj dobi od 3. do navršene 5. godine života djeteta;
c) 4 mjeseca, za posvojenika u životnoj dobi od 5. do navršene 18. godine života djeteta.
Visina naknade, međutim, za navedene kategorije roditelja, iznosi 50 posto proračunske osnovice odnosno 1663 kune. Svoj status morat će dokazati potrebnom dokumentacijom, a u slučaju neistinitih podataka propisane su novčane kazne od tri do deset tisuća kuna."

Ili sam totalna plavuša ali ne kužim , oni ovime žele skratiti dopust posvojiteljima koji su posvojili stariju djecu , jesu li oni svjesni da starijem djetetu treba puno više vremena za adaptaciju, i da je to dokazano ??
Ako misle da nije tako onda neka oni posvoje starije djete žive od 1663 kn i neka vide kako je to boriti se da tvoje djete koje je puno trauma od prijašnjeg života , ima normalan život i da li je to moguće napraviti (konkretno u mom slučaju jer moj sin ima 5 godina) za 4 mjeseca ???

----------


## Maya_78

hoće li po novom zakonu biti omogućeno, primjerice, da prekinemo dopust u 9. mjesecu te onda preostala 3 koristimo npr. za pola godine?
a što je sa skraćenim radnim vremenom?

----------

